# Windex and an acrylic aquarium



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

I am looking for someone with an acrylic aquarium who has used Windex to clean the outside. Before trying it on my tank I want to make sure it won't scratch or discolor the acrylic. Any other suggestions for a safe cleaning solution would also be appreciated. Windex is just something we happen to keep on hand.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the ammounia in the windex can make the acrylic cloudy. use an alky based glass cleaner if you must. I find a micro fiber towel works great for me


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

TAB, 
Thank you for your response. I had called the manufacturer of Windex prior to posting and they said 'no problem.' For some reason I thought I had better check further. Could you suggest an "alky" based cleaner? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Plain water is always a safe way to clean acrylic tanks. I never had the nerve to try anything else, when I had one.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

+1 TAB is absolutely correct


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

We seem to have a consensus here. NO!!!!!! to the Windex.


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

One should never use any sort of toxic anything near aquariums. My acrylic globes (in former images) were cleaned with water. As others mentioned microfiber cloth works.

The following is for instructions not involving fish. Note it states to avoid Windex.

..................


To clean acrylic and plexiglass that has slight blemishes or dirt, start off by clearing away any debris. Then, use a premium micro-fiber cloth with soapy water to clean the entire surface area. After wetting the cloth, be sure to lightly blot the surface, rather than applying pressure as you wipe. Too much pressure can actually result in more scratches. After you have wiped the entire piece of acrylic, use the dry side of the cloth to dry or buff the area. Buffing or polishing the acrylic surface reduces future stains. If there are any remaining streaks, rewet the cloth and dry again.

Choose Carefully: There are a couple of cleaning items that you'll want to stay away from. In fact, using the wrong cleaning product can completely damage your acrylic displays to the point that they become unusable!

Do not use paper towels because they will not remove scratches and may even cause them. Stick with micro-fiber type of cloth.

Avoid ammonia based products, like Windex or other home glass cleaners, because they contain harmful chemicals that will actually damage the surface leaving it cloudy looking. Soapy water is the safest and most effective cleaning solution for acrylic.

is great as well.


----------

